# GGM Ernesto A. Presas Legacy Gathering



## James Miller (Jan 15, 2016)

Grand Masters "Datu Tim" Hartman and Rick Manglinong will be guest instructors at the GGM Ernesto A. Presas Legacy Gathering. For more information to follow.





 ​


----------

